# Ultimate Dubs Show 11th March 2007



## oz (Jan 17, 2006)

:arrow: Hi All, 
I would like to invite you to the 'Ultimate Dubs 2007' now in 3 halls with more Traders, Clubs & Show Cars.

The event will be bringing together over 200 of the very Best Modified VW, Audi & Seat Show Cars from the U.K & Europe, together under one roof at the Telford International Indoor Centre (Nr. Birmingham)

The show is supported by Local, National & European advertising, aimed to bring together the best show cars, Clubs & associated companies for the enthusiast to enjoy.

The show is to be held on Sunday 11th March 2007 to kick off the show season and is ideal for people to see the best show cars & the new show cars which have been built over the winter months!

The venue is located just off the M54 motorway, slightly to the west of Birmingham making it easily accessible and in the centre of the country. The International Centre is a modern building with all the usual facilities and over 100,000 sq.ft of heated exhibition space with car parks adjacent. There are 2 on-site hotels & 6 hotels within the vicinity of the Centre to keep exhibitors happy.

The show will feature the following attractions:-

â€¢ The Best VW, Audi & Seat Show Cars (Stock, Modified & Custom) 
â€¢ Top Accessory, Parts, Tuning, Wheel, I.C.E & Styling Companies 
â€¢ I.C.E Demo Vehicles 
â€¢ The Best European, National & Regional Club Display Vehicles - (National Clubs - Indoors / Regional Clubs - Outdoors)
â€¢ Special Displays - MK1 Stock / Retro Display - 5 Generation GTI Display, etc.
â€¢ VW, Audi & Seat Motorsport Display 
â€¢ Cars For Sale Area
Plus many other side attractons

NATIONAL & REGIONAL CLUB DISPLAYS

For further info or any other enquiries, then visit www.ultimate-dubs.co.uk

We hope that you can attend and look forward to seeing you at Ultimate Dubs 2007.

Many Thanks
Gary Oldham


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I'll be at this one with my car - indoors


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

See you there


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

have u booked a hotel Rob? or you just up there for the day?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

All booked and paid for not sure of which hotel twin room dean TT may be coming up with me will find out later this week


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

well i'll be at the holiday inn... on the 10th


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I will be there as its on my doorstep. 

DAZ.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

i went last year and a cracking turn out of nice motors, i'm indoors too this year to try and sell the cab for my future TT, stopping at the internatioal next door!

see you guys there, but you'll have to introduce yourselves as i won't have a clue! :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Will do.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

see you all sunday.

DAZ


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

LOADS of preping to do today!!

See you all sunday, if you see me (i'll be hovering around my car, good looking guy, cant miss me lol) come say hi


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

What time does it all kick off on Sunday? I guess there's loads of parking etc available?

I want to be home by 3 for the rugby


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

it doesnt start filling up really until 11am.... or so i'm told!

Those who are going, see you there sunday.


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

cracking show again and good to see adam and his mint roadster. as i said "luv the angel eyes fitted" nice touch.

pete!


----------



## vfunk (Dec 28, 2006)

coTTsie said:


> cracking show again and good to see adam and his mint roadster. as i said "luv the angel eyes fitted" nice touch.
> 
> pete!


Hello.. Good to meet you over the weekend


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

great lots of fun. 

Good to see everyone. Roll on the show season.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Did you sell it Pete.

DAZ


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

hey guys, great meeting new faces... Pete, loved yr audi, nice talkin to you mate! See you all soon.... nice to get a taster of show season 2007!


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

no interest, just put it on pistonheads but i'm in no hurry lol!


----------

